# Working Line Breeders in Europe



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

I recently moved back in with my family in Serbia, but in a year or so I'll be moving back to the US. I hope that while I'm here, I can look at getting a working line pup to bring back with me.

I want to do IPO, obedience, and tracking, and depending on where the individual dog's abilities best lie as I've started training, continue on also with either PSA, detection, search and rescue, or... less likely due to the high drive I want but isn't always good for the job... be my next service dog as by that time my current girl will be on her way towards retirement.

I can access dogs in the Czech Republic, in Germany, in Poland... pretty much wherever at this point. Somewhere closer to Serbia would be nice, like Hungary or Slovakia... but I'm wanting a good dog, and am willing to travel to get one.

I don't want to start emailing potential breeders until I've decided on the ones I'm most interested in... but I do have some general questions about purchasing a dog over here.

For a quality pup from well titled parents (as in IPO3 and such), how much should I expect to spend on the purchase price? I'm not seeing pricing on the breeder websites I've seen so far... and while I know everyone prices somewhat differently... what general range should I expect? In the $1000-2000 range? Or more like the $3000-4000 range? Or... what?  I've tried doing a quick google search with no luck.

Import requirements and fees (for cargo or in cabin if the pup is still small enough by the time I leave) I'm already well aware of (like the pet passport, vaccination requirements, what months I can bring a dog with me in cargo due to heat and cold restrictions, etc)... but any additional information y'all might have would be nice. 

And... pretty much... any breeders you know of that you would recommend? Or any places you can think of to help me start searching?

I'd prefer Czech lines (the Czech Republic is easier to access for me than Germany), but I'll also look at DDR lines as well as west german lines. Or a mix of the lines as well. I'm not as picky with which specific line of dog as I am with health, build, work ethic, and drives.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Pozdrav iz Srbije 

I would recommend that you contact Iveta Orrylordblack Pejšová, she is working dog breeder from Czech Republic.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vikar Kennels 
Vít Glisník - Kennel Vikar


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Black Kali said:


> Pozdrav iz Srbije
> 
> I would recommend that you contact Iveta Orrylordblack Pejšová, she is working dog breeder from Czech Republic.


Hvala mnogo. 

And thanks both of you for the links. I'll look through.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Art z Lipin

Jana speaks English - have spent time with her as Marsha (mnm) knows her pretty well....she is well known as a working line breeder here in the States as quite a few of her dogs have ended up here and done well.

Remember though, that criteria for breeding there is a bit different - most breeders kennel their dogs and livablity is not as high a priority - I do know several people with pups from Jana that do well as house dogs though.

Lee


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> Art z Lipin
> 
> Jana speaks English - have spent time with her as Marsha (mnm) knows her pretty well....she is well known as a working line breeder here in the States as quite a few of her dogs have ended up here and done well.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I am aware of the kennel setups here and how house/family pets is far less of a priority. First and foremost I'm looking for a competition sport and working dog. I'll have access to kennels though if that ends up working out better than having the dog in my house with the rest of my dogs.

But yeah... Thanks for the link. I think that one had come up in my google and facebook searches.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vit at Vikar kennels has an excellent reputation. 2 of his dogs competed at nationals this year. I've seen 2 other females from his kennel that I really like. Since you are Serbian, I doubt it makes a difference to you if he speaks English. His wife does though. Both very nice people.


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Czech is a bit different from Serbian, but I'm sure we can get enough common words together to understand what we're saying to each other. 

But yeah, thanks.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Natcho a Ilan vom Kirschental


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Serbrider said:


> Czech is a bit different from Serbian, but I'm sure we can get enough common words together to understand what we're saying to each other.
> 
> But yeah, thanks.


It's similar? A friend is married to a Croatian and they were able to communicate fairly well and Vit's wife filled in the blank spots with English.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lrodptl said:


> Natcho a Ilan vom Kirschental


Kirschental hasn't been "Kirschental" for decades .
These two dogs are show lines .

I like the results of the Equidius kennels.
https://www.eqidius.sk/en/domov

they have a program - don't restrict themselves to a "pure" ddr , "pure" Czech etc - select the best dogs , best lines , to produce a thought out result


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> It's similar? A friend is married to a Croatian and they were able to communicate fairly well and Vit's wife filled in the blank spots with English.


When I was in Prague I tried to speak English with them but most of them don't speak a word of English so I tried Serbian and we understood each other just fine


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Czech and Serbian are similar enough that, speaking at least, you can get around and carry on a conversation.

But Serbian isn't my native language...  I'm only semi-fluent... here in Serbia I can do a little more than just get around... but Slovakian, Bulgarian, Czech, Russian, etc... are only just different enough that they trip me up more than they would to a native Serbian speaker I think.

But yeah. 

Not enough that we couldn't at least get the basic gist of what each other are saying though. 

Thanks for the link carmspack.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

carmspack said:


> Kirschental hasn't been "Kirschental" for decades .
> These two dogs are show lines .
> 
> I like the results of the Equidius kennels.
> ...


I know the kennel went to **** years ago but I talked to Marion Fuller about 5 years ago and the son had taken over the breeding with increasing success. Do you know more?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

lrodptl said:


> I know the kennel went to **** years ago but I talked to Marion Fuller about 5 years ago and the son had taken over the breeding with increasing success. Do you know more?



The kennel was disolved in 2014 with the t litter being the last one. My TJ is from that litter. Marion's son is not breeding at this time.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

mspiker03 said:


> The kennel was disolved in 2014 with the t litter being the last one. My TJ is from that litter. Marion's son is not breeding at this time.


That's too bad,when I googled around I saw quite a few kennels breeding with Kirschental dogs. My Fritz is from Xenia Vom Kirschental and James Vom Kirschental.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

lrodptl said:


> That's too bad,when I googled around I saw quite a few kennels breeding with Kirschental dogs. My Fritz is from Xenia Vom Kirschental and James Vom Kirschental.



It is too bad. But I will say that I am very happy with my two from their kennel. They are bother very different dogs in terms of personality and their preferred working venue. But they both have good drive to get the job done.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

mspiker03 said:


> It is too bad. But I will say that I am very happy with my two from their kennel. They are bother very different dogs in terms of personality and their preferred working venue. But they both have good drive to get the job done.


Unfortunately,I haven't been as fortunate.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

make sure that it is understood that the kennel that failed to meet up to its name was Kirschental (post Karl Fuller)

the kennel I DID recommend is Equidius .


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Serbrider said:


> Thanks.  I am aware of the kennel setups here and how house/family pets is far less of a priority. First and foremost I'm looking for a competition sport and working dog. I'll have access to kennels though if that ends up working out better than having the dog in my house with the rest of my dogs.
> 
> 
> But yeah... Thanks for the link. I think that one had come up in my google and facebook searches.



Marcela & Radek Zaležákovi

This website is of a trainer in CR who comes here to the States as well....he may be a good resource for finding a dog.....I have worked some with him here....

Also the Galan Naleg kennel produces some very very nice dogs...I had a litter by this male which is outstanding - expect the three males to title this year - and all are good companion dogs as well as strong working dogs....one is with a 4x world level competitor and I hope to see him do well this year...

Jana from Stribhene Kemhne (sp?) knows most of the players in CR as she has been the Team Captain for the Worlds multiple times....met quite a few of the major breeders with her in Philly 2 years ago....

Pricing locally vs pricing to Americans is going to vary I think......if you are American, you are going to pay US prices - 1500 - 2000 US....but I doubt that you will pay that there if you speak the language - probably 500-800 euro in Germany for pups - so the equivalent there??? Am curious as to prices you are quoted - of course, there people do not expect the waranties and guarantees they do here...

Lee


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I would highly recommend Jana Horejsi - Stribrneho kamene (Art z Lipin). She trained and competed, her daughter trains and competes, and as Lee (Wolfstraum) said, she speaks pretty good English. She has been the WUSV Czech Team Captain several times, here in Cincinnati and Philadelphia, as well as some other countries. Her kennel speaks for itself if you look at the successes of her breedings and what they have produced. Many National level dogs and several competing at the Worlds. Max z Stribrneho kamene competed 6 times in the worlds (WUSV and FCI). I personally know her. She and her daughter spent a month with us in Colorado before the WUSV in 2008. I have been to her home a couple of times. She has done very well in breeding, and their dogs are very loved and do get into the house some.

Next, I would recommend Vit and Jana. Met them both in Cincinnati, as I was the liason person for the Czech Team, and spent the whole time with the team. Vit is an excellent trainer and helper, and Jana - his wife, was on the team in Cincinnati. She is also a Vet, and did all vet work for their team while here. She is also an excellent trainer and speaks good English. They are training and producing some really nice dogs.

I did also meet Iveta - OrryLord kennel, as she was also on the Czech team in 2008. I don't believe she had started breeding very much at that point. Just a couple of litters.

The other person I would consider is Vaclav Plasil who has Errinor kennel. He spent two months with us in Colorado, doing helper work, and then we all went to the 2008 WUSV together. I also visited he and his family, when I was over there. He is an excellent trainer. Started out with Erri z Blatenskeho Zamku as an 8 week old puppy and trained and titled him to SchH1, before selling him to Eurosport and Erri eventually ended up here in the US competing with Mike Diehl, in several world championships. He also started Max z Stribrneho kamene (aka Art) as a puppy and again he was sold after training and titling. Not sure if he is still breeding at this point.


----------

